# Foyer, half bath and laundry room remodel



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Once the hammer and pry bars went away my helpers disappeared back to their cartoons, I guess they only like breaking things.

Due to various reasons we decided to get someone to lay the tile, so I ripped up the old plywood and replaced it with 5/8" plywood and installed Ditra on top of that. I guess I didn't take any photos of that, but I can tell you the plywood was a slow process. I just kept hoping I would find a square corner but that never happened.

The tile and grout is done, I took the photo shortly after he finished grouting so the floor still needs to be cleaned:









Laundry room is painted, just needs baseboards and it's done:









Tonight's plan is to install the baseboards in the laundry room and hopefully get at least the dryer hooked up, I'll have to get a friend to help carry the washer back in.

I've finished building the vanity so I'll post a photo of that, my wife still needs to stain it. She's also built a mirror frame out of 100+ year old reclaimed floor boards, I'm not sure how it will look with the board and batten but my wife says it will look good so how can I argue.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

We got a lot done today, it was really hot and humid today so that slowed us down a bit but I'm happy with what we got done.

We got all our trim work cut and all but 3 pieces of quarter round installed, the window and door casing switched out (this was a new addition as of last night) I think it was a good choice with the board and batten going into the bathroom. Tomorrow will be a big day of painting.

Enough talking here are the pictures: 

Laundry room trim is almost done, trim needs to be painted then I can put the room back together and call it done.









Board and batten in the bathroom and the new window and door casings:




































Bathroom mirror frame made from reclaimed floor boards:









The oak vanity I made, ready for edging and stain. The countertop and sink combo we actually found at Lowes it was a lot cheaper then getting a custom piece of granite cut and my wife likes it.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good. I like the mirror. I'm waiting for more progress. dorf dude...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good.

Cheap labor too!!


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

We got him painting today, we was sad when we painted over his name we wrote on the wall.

All the trim is installed so it's been about 6 hours of painting now we should have one coat on everything (3 different colours) and hoping for a 2nd coat in the foyer tonight after the kids are in bed.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Well it was a long day, we worked until 10pm we had a late start since my oldest son had a friend sleep over but we got done what we wanted to get done. The foyer is fully painted which also included the hallway, the closet is painted and the shelves are back in it, the bathroom has 1 coat of paint in 2 colours on the wall. 

Tonight we will finish painting the bathroom so tomorrow I can install the toilet and finish the board and batten in behind the toilet.

Maybe someone can answer this for me, we have a foam gasket that seems to be adhered down to the toilet flange, our new floor is about 1cm higher then the old floor so can I just add a wax ring to the top of the foam when installing the toilet? There was no wax ring when I removed the toilet, so what's the best way to make up the height difference?


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Sadly, we weren't able to work on this the last two night. My wife's parents are coming for a visit starting tonight so it'll be on hold for a bit. I will be building a sandbox with my father-in-law out of some leftover 2x8 cedar we have from taking down a pergola. I'll post some photos of that once we are done.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Finally have an update, I thought we would never finish lol. But after an illness that knocked me out for a week, a weekend away and my wife traveling for work we finally had time last weekend to finish it up. 




























It took a lot of coats and to get the mirror and vanity to close in colour, they are two totally different types of wood. The vanity is red oak and the mirror is 100+ year old helm IIRC.


----------

